
Why I'm having -negative karma? - FaisalRashid
Hello,<p>Can anyone tell me, why I&#x27;m having negative karma on my HN account?<p>Thanks
======
BorisMelnik
Because of these types of comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9163474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9163474)

"Well that is bad" does not add anything to the conversation.

Think about a discussion in real life between 4 people. 3 of them are making
factual statements, providing their opinion, and asking intellectual
questions. Another person is saying stuff like "wow" or "gee, that's not
good." That person is seen as not really adding to the conversation.

~~~
manidoraisamy
But, he didn't offended anyone. Negative karma seems too harsh for a newbie
and discourages them from participation. In real life, we don't do that to a
person, if we think he is not adding value to the conversation.

~~~
BorisMelnik
No, but over time if the person keeps doing it they do gain a reputation which
is what is happening here.

No one at HN shunned this individual or even told him to leave, but until he
learns the deal.

I actually had negative 20-30 karma when I first came for doing the same, I
took it as a challenge :)

------
anigbrowl
Don't worry about it. When you make substantive of specific comments that add
information, it will be voted back up. Be sure to read the Guidelines -
there's a link at the bottom of the page. Welcome.

------
andymoe
Your comments are probably getting voted down for not adding much to the
conversation and I think people probably felt like your one submission was
spammy and off topic since a lot of the US based folks on here are probably
wondering why it's significant and you did not provide much context.

------
wglb
Read the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
psykovsky
Too many downvotes. You have 2 comments and they're both greyed out, so,
downvoted.

